# SSD Alignment Calculator



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2009)

Show article


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 9, 2009)

The calculator will not work when viewed from the forum. Go here instead.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2009)

Great tool, thanks!


----------



## graysky (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice util.  Any idea how a Linux user can get the first two fields in your calculator?  Here is an example from my HDD:


```
# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x000e8c4e

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        2546    20450713+   b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda2            2547        5096    20482875   83  Linux
/dev/sda3            5097        7650    20515005   83  Linux
/dev/sda4            7651      121601   915311407+   5  Extended
/dev/sda5            7651       18081    83786944+  83  Linux
/dev/sda6           18082       18113      257008+  83  Linux
/dev/sda7           18114      120557   822881398+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda8          120558      120812     2048256   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda9          120813      121601     6337611   83  Linux
```

And in sector mode:


```
# fdisk -lu

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x000e8c4e

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *          63    40901489    20450713+   b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda2        40901490    81867239    20482875   83  Linux
/dev/sda3        81867240   122897249    20515005   83  Linux
/dev/sda4       122897250  1953520064   915311407+   5  Extended
/dev/sda5       122897376   290471264    83786944+  83  Linux
/dev/sda6       290471328   290985344      257008+  83  Linux
/dev/sda7       290985408  1936748204   822881398+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda8      1936748268  1940844779     2048256   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda9      1940844843  1953520064     6337611   83  Linux
```


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 2, 2010)

Call me a noob but what is this program good for?  I've got a 60GB Vertex so I'm wondering if I need it for anything?


----------



## graysky (Jul 2, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Call me a noob but what is this program good for?  I've got a 60GB Vertex so I'm wondering if I need it for anything?



How did you partition it and are you sure the partitions are aligned to the erase block size?  See this article for more.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 4, 2010)

graysky said:


> How did you partition it and are you sure the partitions are aligned to the erase block size?  See this article for more.



I didn't partition the drive though. I just formatted it and started installing stuff.


----------

